# Game Thread - April 17, 2005 - 76ers @ Nets: 6:00 PM (EST)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 17, 2005 - 6:00PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers (41-38) VS New Jersey Nets (39-40)*

*@Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, New Jersey*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*






*Season Series:* Nets lead series 2-1.​


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Quite a difficult matchup because of how hot the Nets have been. Hope the Sixers win.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

101-95 Sixers win.

Allen Iverson leads the night in assists.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

98-90 nets win


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

> 98-90 nets win


jkidd leads the night with assists


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers magic number is 2, so the easiest way to clinch a spot in the playoffs is to beat the Nets on Sunday. To think we have a chance to end up 44-38 this season is pretty impressive, with how inconsistent we've played this season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This will be a close game. The Nets and the Philadelphia 76ers have been playing great, lately. Allen Iverson has been playing fantastic, but I don't think that Andre Igoudala can stop Vince Carter. I'll go with New Jersey in a close one.

New Jersey Nets: 98
Philadelphia 76ers: 94

Jason Kidd.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i think its going to be a blow out

sixers 106 nets 83
AI leads the night in assists


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on Sixers! Better win this one! 

I hope Iguodala will stop Vince Carter, Korver hit some clutch 3s, Iverson get his teamates involved, and Chris Webber play as well as he should. If this happens, I don't see how the Sixers would lose.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

both teams have looked pretty good lately. As a detroit fan I wanted Cleveland to finish 7th but I don't see that happening now.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is really a big game for both teams. I can't believe how many 'big' games the Sixers have had lately, actually all the games are big for these teams barely clinging on to a playoff birth. Allen Iverson and Vince Carter have been playing out of their minds the past few weeks. I think they might both go off for 40+ points and give us a flashback of the 2001 Playoffs (those of you who remember).


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> This is really a big game for both teams. I can't believe how many 'big' games the Sixers have had lately, actually all the games are big for these teams barely clinging on to a playoff birth. Allen Iverson and Vince Carter have been playing out of their minds the past few weeks. I think they might both go off for 40+ points and give us a flashback of the 2001 Playoffs (those of you who remember).


Oh god I hope so...I miss those days.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

107-100 Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm calling Sixers 108-100, Kidd leads the day in assists.

And right now the Sixers are four point underdogs, but that shouldn't prevent you from taking your uCash points and placing a bet in vBookie for the Sixers! 

Here's the link: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159602


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Win over Nets would put Sixers in playoffs*



> PHILADELPHIA - "Win - and we're in."
> 
> That will be the battle cry of Allen Iverson and the Sixers when they take on the Nets at the Continental Airlines Arena today. Holding a two-game lead in the Eastern Conference standings with just three to play, coach Jim O'Brien's team can clinch a playoff berth with a win.
> 
> ...


Link 

Let's do this guys.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

76ers: 93
Nets: 97

Kidd


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nets to win

Nets 108
Sixers 106


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sixers 102
Nets 97


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The Nets have been playing good, but the Sixers have been playing too good for me to go against them. I'm gonna say Webber steps his game up tonight and that Philly picks up the win against New Jersey.

Sixers - 95
Nets - 89


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sixers 102
Nets 86

AI 39pts 5reb 11asts
Cwebb 22pts 5reb 5asts

Jkidd 3-12fg 8pts 8reb 7asts
VC 7-22fg 19pts 5reb 4asts


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Cavaliers lost to the Pistons earlier, so expect the Nets to know that a win would put them in a tie for 8th in the East. Actually makes this game even bigger, the Sixers have to win now while they can clinch or they'll have to look to play the next two games to ensure their spot.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey guys ...

Our dear fans of the Sixers, you're welcome to join us in the Nets forum:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159292

See you all there and have some friendly "chat" !!! :biggrin:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Just a thought:
I think Sixers have a better chance of beating the Heat (2-2), than the Pistons (1-3).
So, it will be better if Sixers take the 8th seed, and let the Nets take the 7th.

Comments?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Heat might be a better matchup than the Pistons, but I've never been in favor of losing when you can win. Last time this team lost games at the end of the season to get a matchup was when the Celtics won in five games a few years ago. Right now I'm cheering on the Heat to beat the Pacers to give the Sixers an outside chance at #6.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The Heat might be a better matchup than the Pistons, but I've never been in favor of losing when you can win.


Weren't you the guy who said we should tank the season to get a draft pick if we could get 7 or lower? How is that any different? It's still losing to get what you want. If you weren't, then nevermind.

And I thought about wanting to face the heat too, but if CWebb can draw out Wallace(either one) that can seriously hurt Detroits defense, with AI driving, and I think we're a slightly better offensive team than them. If Prince is guarding Korver, they can't guard AI at all, because he can dish around the other Wallace to Dalembert. And we can probably guard them well. I don't know if we can guard Miami at all, especially if Obie gets that boneheaded idea to guard O'neal with Webber again.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Weren't you the guy who said we should tank the season to get a draft pick if we could get 7 or lower? How is that any different? It's still losing to get what you want. If you weren't, then nevermind.


Haha, okay okay, you got me I thought that would slip by the radars. :biggrin: 

That's the exception, when it's playoffs though it's a different story.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Games going to get underway any moment now. The Heat kept up their end up the bargain beating Indiana, keeping the window open for us to become the 6th seed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian Scalabrine is starting this game on fire with all 7 of the Nets points. Any coincidence that two nights in a row the man Korver has been guarding has had the majority of his team's points to start.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Go Philly!!!!!!! I hope AI goes for 60+ 

We need all the help from the 76ers that they can give. Beat the Nets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Games going to get underway any moment now. The Heat kept up their end up the bargain beating Indiana, keeping the window open for us to become the 6th seed.


Except for the fact that I want Philly to get all of their games, I'd almost prefer a series against detriot. Boston is really unpredictable, and another 3-6 series is ominous.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson drived and just hit Korver who nailed a three pointer. Cutting the lead to 11-9.

Nenad Krstic flops under the basket going for a rebound, Dalembert is called for his 1st foul of the night.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vince Carter drives right to the basket, and finishes with a slam. 13-9 Nets.

Kyle Korver gets the ball jacks up the three, misses gets the rebound, and nails the midrange jumper. 13-11 Nets.

Vince Carter drives to the basket, Iguodala right on him with good defense hits Vince but Vince hits a floater falling away. 15-11 Nets.

Jason Kidd drives to the basket and is fouled by Kyle Korver who's attempting to draw the charge. Kidd hits one of two free throws. 16-11 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian Scalabrine is open and he nails yet another three pointer. Two straight games Kyle has given up a double digit scorer in the first. 19-11 Nets.

Iverson down the court, hits Webber at the top of the key, Webber pumps draws back, and passes out to Iverson who hits a two from the corner. 19-13 Nets.

Webber gets an open shot at the top of the key, and drains the jumper 19-15 Nets.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Korver's been really hot the past two games. he's key for this one.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I didn't get to see the Miami game so I don't know how Korver looked then, but this is some of the worst defense I've seen him play in these two games. Stephen Jackson started yesterday 5-5, Scalabrine 4-4.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Where are the Philly fans? the nets board is putting us to shame.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Carter nails the three, extends the Nets lead to 22-15.

Jason Kidd steals the ball from AI, but Iverson makes a great recovery and forces a jump ball. I'll say this is one of the best defensive plays I've seen all year, Kidd could've went for a layup or an assist, but Iverson reached in from behind, holding the ball.

Iverson taps the ball out, but Collins rips the ball from Webber. Iggy is laying way too off of Carter, and Carter nails the jumper 24-15.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Korver's been really hot the past two games. he's key for this one.


I know, right? We had some people on earlier, it's a shame that no Philly fans are ever on during big games that aren't televised. Good thing the playoffs are on National TV.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

And the nets are putting the sixers to shame. Where's the hustle?


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Lots of turnover so far guys ... got to control the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We're turning the ball over at a riddiculous pace, are in foul trouble, and bricking like crazy. And just now Marc Jackson gets an offensive foul called on him. Come on guys, play like you know how important this is.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nenad Krstic gets his shot rejected by Aaron McKie. Sixers go down the court, but Jason Kidd steals the ball from Iverson again. Nets 30-15.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jason Collins nails an 18 foot extending the lead to 32-15.

Marc Jackson finds Aaron McKie at the elbow and McKie throws up a shot and it's good 32-17.

McKie's on Carter now, and get's absolutely worked in the post and he finishes it with a layin. 34-17 Nets.

Iguodala is found in the lowpost and he lays it in. 34-19 Nets.

Iverson finds Rogers for a wide open three, and Rodney absolutely bricks it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers are going to have to go to Iguodala and work on Vince Carter, I know he's not an aggressive offensive player but we need him to be today if we're going to win. Also I hate playing Jason Kidd because of his ability to take AI into the post.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson with the game clock running down takes the ball from beyond the three point, line penetrates and is fouled. He hits both from the line. 38-25 Nets lead at the end of one.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Unfortunately i cant watch the game since i live in ohio, but i see on statracker that Vince and Scalabrine are crushing us.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Sixers are going to have to go to Iguodala and work on Vince Carter, I know he's not an aggressive offensive player but we need him to be today if we're going to win. Also I hate playing Jason Kidd because of his ability to take AI into the post.


Well, if AI was aggresive enough, he could drive right past Kidd, but he's not for whatever reason.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jason Kidd's resting as the second quarter starts, Travis Best is playing PG right now and instantly picks up a foul, his second of the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Well, if AI was aggresive enough, he could drive right past Kidd, but he's not for whatever reason.


Nets are doing a great job of closing the lane up on Iverson, so that's why we're really going to need one of the other guys to take over.

Scalabrine hits Nenad Krstic with a nice overhead pass, and Krstic finishes with a layup 40-25 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Krstic bangs with Dalembert down low and scores, this guy looks a lot better right now than the last time we played. 42-25 Nets.

Just as I say that Krstic gets three seconds called on him. Iverson has Scalabrine on him in the corner and nails the shot in his face! 42-27 Nets.

AI bringing the ball down the court, stops and nails the three pointer. 42-30 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see how long the Nets will keep Kidd out of the game while Iverson is getting his stuff off.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just as I say that Kidd is back in the game. Korver with a block on Zoran Planinic, and Iverson goes down the court.. and THREE AGAIN!

42-33 Nets.

Jason Kidd is defended by Aaron McKie he jacks the shot up and nails it 44-33 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kidd misses a three, the Sixers come back down the court and AI misses one of his own. Jason Kidd then finds Travis Best for the layup. 46-33 Nets.

Someone tell Dalembert that he doesn't always have to shoot the ball when he touches it, in low shot clock situations maybe.. but not when it's a brand new shot clock. Off of his miss he got the rebound but was fouled when he went back up, hits one of two from the line.

46-34 Nets.

Defensive three seconds on Dalembert, the Nets hit the free throw. 47-34.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And Uncle Cliffy is open in the corner where he nails a three pointer, 50-34 Nets.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

:curse: 

The sixers were within nine, and blew it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Guests, we see you. You have something to say about the game, feel free to sign up, registration is free. Click here to signup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Obie has made a defensive switch, Iguodala is guarding Kidd, while Korver is guarding Carter. Iverson has someone on the court he can defend easily in Rodney Buford.

Iverson hits two from the line, cutting it to 50-36. Robinson with an answer, 52-36 Nets.

Carter gets his shot up and gets goaltending called on Dalembert. 54-36 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rodney Buford for two, 56-36 Nets.

Webber picked up his third foul, he's getting KVH-esque with this.

Marc Jackson in the high post finds Dalembert who goes down and hits a hook on Cliff Robinson. 56-38.

Iverson goes for the steal, and Rodney Buford nails the jumper. 58-38 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver spots up and nails the three pointer. 58-41 Nets.

Carter goes up for a shot, and misses but comes back up with the rebound and slams home an emphatic jam. 60-41 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson was fouled when driving to the hoop, and now he's at the line. He nails both free throws. 60-43 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dribble hand-off between Kidd and Carter, and the Nets get their best scorer Vs our best defender and it's a clear mismatch. Carter gets to the basket lays the ball in and finishes up the old fashioned three point play. 63-43 Nets.

Iguodala is found by and finishes with the alley-oop. 63-45 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We're getting battered on the boards, Jason Kidd finds a loose rebound passes the ball to Rodney Buford who stretches his arm as far as it can go so he can slam the ball home. 65-45 Nets.

Andre Iguodala gets the ball in the corner, and penetrates and draws the foul where he hits both free throws. 65-47 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers end up with the rebound, Iguodala with the cross court pass to Iverson who bounce passes it to Rodney Rogers.. who fumbles it out of bounds. :no:

Iverson draws a charge, and gets a last second shot to end the half from three but he misses. 65-47 Nets lead at the half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ya'll complain about Davis, but I'd rather have him than Rodgers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just when I thought it was safe.. the team pulls out a first half from hell. In the first half we had 11 turnovers, and we watch Jason Kidd pull down 11 rebounds. That's a dangerous combination. Also the Nets are shooting 52% from the field, the Sixers are shooting 42% down from a hot shooting first quarter where we still trailed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Ya'll complain about Davis, but I'd rather have him than Rodgers.


I made it no secret that I hate Rogers, you should've seen it too with Iverson being one of the best bounce passers in the league the pass was on point. It went right up into his hands and he fumbled it away. That was going to be an easy layup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Some type of problem with the game clock, and now they're finally letting the teams play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iggy is back on Vince, and Vince hits a fall away jumper from the elbow. 67-47 Nets.

Webber gets a wideopen look, and draws the back of the rim. Nets pull down the rebound.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber shoots again, and rims out, Dalembert with the rebound he passes it out to Korver, who hits a cutting Iverson for an easy lay-in. 67-49 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Nets are struggling right now, but hte Sixers can't convert.. until Iverson with a mid-range jumper and it's good. 67-51 Nets.

Scalabrine answers with a three pointer, as Korver's too late to rotate back to his man. 70-51 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson takes the ball back stops and pops from the corner and drills the shot. 70-53 Nets. (Got the score right that time).

Carter with Kyle Korver on him rises up and nails the three. 73-53 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Clock malfunctioning again.

Webber can't buy a basket, he's not taking the accomplished post defender Jason Collins down low and instead is settling for these jumpers and missing them all. He's something like 2-12 today. He just missed like a five footer with Collins in his face. The Nets lead 75-53.

Someone needs to help Iverson, someone anyone.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Someone needs to help Iverson, someone anyone.


Really. He's basically keeping even with the nets by himself right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Carter jab steps and has Iguodala over running the play, and he picks up another foul, and gets to the line. Carter hits the first, and misses the second. 76-53 Nets lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

John Salmons is in the game for the first time, along with Aaron McKie.

Allen Iverson nails the three! 76-56 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

For us to win with the way everyone's playing, AI is going to have to drop 70. This is a disgusting performance by the rest of the team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

C-Webb struggles getting post position with Scalabrine defending him, Aaron McKie throws the ball away. On the other end, Webber draws a Scalabrine charge.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Salmons with some nice D on Kidd, ends up with the ball passes it to Iverson who finds Webber at the elbow, a pass fake and he rises for the jump shot and after nine straight misses Webber hits. 76-58 Nets.

Nenad Krstic is called for traveling, Sixers ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson is in for Dalembert.

Iverson passes Marc Jackson who finds Webber down low who slams it home. 76-60 Nets.

Marc Jackson gets tangled up with Vince Carter, after a Webber block on Scalabrine, and Jackson is called for the offensive foul.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Webber has to shoot better. It's a good thing they're not playing in Philly, he'd have been getting booed for the whole game by now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

On the baseline, with McKie defending him Vince goes with a strong spin move to his right hand and lays the ball in picking up the fourth foul on Chris Webber. He misses the free throw. 78-60.

Rodney Rogers checks in.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Allen Iverson drives to the lane and picks up a shooting foul. For some reason Iverson picks up a technical, and Vince Carter misses it.

AI hits the first, misses the second. 78-61 Nets.

Iverson is 10/17 from the field.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rebounding is fundamental, can't even blame it on the defensive system because we aren't fronting the post, we just don't rebound well as a team. Vince Carter jacks up a long three pointer and bricks it, the ball is bouncing there and Scalabrine gets the rebound and is fouled.

Still 78-61 Nets lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Scalabrine misses both free throws. Good foul.

Iverson drives down and goes for a jump hook, which misses and we don't have a rebound AGAIN. Nets take the ball up the court Kidd finds Carter for an elbow three pointer. 81-61 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson with a jumper from Jacksonville, 81-63 Nets.

Kidd finds Carter again this time for two. 83-63 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ball off of Carter's hip Salmons gets the ball pushes it and fouled, he hits both FTs.

Iguodala strips the ball from Krstic, Iverson shoots the ball but rims it. Rodney Rogers fouls Krstic.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson when you have four people down on you.. pass out please.. please. You aren't Shaq, you aren't going to get those, and you won't always get the foul call either.

Rodney Rogers with a last second prayer in the third and he comes closer to making that than he came to making any of his normal three pointers in this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

83-65 Nets lead at the end of three.

Who knows maybe we can shock the world, coming back from 18 down in the fourth would be some kind of record, wouldn't it?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Hey Guests!*

If you're viewing the thread while we're getting beat this bad, you must be a true fan! Why not come along and join the conversation, maybe you can bring good luck and we can win? Registration is free.. Click HERE.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

that wouldn't even be a season sixers record. they were down 20+ against boston.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson with a pass into the post to Marc Jackson, Jackson draws the foul. Jackson hits one of two.

Korver is in for Salmons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

83-66 Nets.

Iverson gets the ball goes to drive but is cut off, he finds Rodney Rogers who drives and hits a runner. 83-68 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber's back in for Jackson.

Jason Collins picks up his 5th personal with a blocking foul on Iverson.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Just got back from dinner and I see the Sixers aren't doing too well....I hope they can pull it out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson passes off to Webber, Webber eyes up Krstic from the elbow and drains the jumper. 83-70 Nets.

Krstic in the low post goes up (after being in the paint way more than 3 seconds) and he misses on a hook. Korver with the rebound.

Iverson in the lane, and he hits his patented running hook! 83-72 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers have made this 6-0 while Vince Carter was watching from the bench, and he's up ready to go back in now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kidd penetrates on Iverson, and flicks the ball to Krstic who finishes with a layup. 85-72 Nets.

Iverson forces a three pointer, and Vince Carter comes down with the rebound. 

Jason Kidd posts up Iverson and finds Krstic who hits a jumper from the corner. 87-72 Nets.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

And just like that, the sixers lose momentum


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cliff Robinson is on the corner bounce pass to Krstic who finishes again, six straight points for the rookie big man. 89-72 Nets.

Webber gets the ball shoots, and scores. 89-74 Nets.

Jason Kidd takes AI back into the post looks for Krstic, can't get him, so he hits a turnaround jumper. 91-74 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kidd picked Iverson's pocket, but is blocked on the other end by Aaron McKie.

Iverson with the ball draws contact from Kidd and takes a trip to the line. Hits one of two. 91-75 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll say it right now, I'm betting the Heat and Pistons are hoping somehow the Nets don't make it. Because offensively they'll cause problems for those guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice!

Webber gets the ball at the elbow, pump fakes, twists turns and finally lays the ball in close on Krstic. Webber has to be careful now as he already has five personals.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

91-77 Nets.

Why is Rodney Rogers in the game instead of Jackson or Dalembert? He just fouls a rolling Krstic, who's at the line going for two. Nenad hits the first, hits the second.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

93-77 Nets.

Dalembert is in for Rogers.

Iverson hits the jumper on Kidd, 93-79 Nets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, that was a great pass by Vince Carter to Nenad Krstic who finishes for two. 95-79 Nets.

This is the Krstic show in the fourth quarter, he has been scoring at will ever since Vince Carter came back in the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalembert is fouled and hits both from the line.

Iguodala is caught up on a screen, and short of Dalembert Vince Carter hits 40 points, putting the Nets up 97-81.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

3 minutes left, down by 16..I'm closing down ESPN.

Horrible effort tonight..this team is bi-polar.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson takes a seat for the first time of the game, and this game is for all intents and purposes over. Willie Green making his first appearance, as is Josh Davis.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jason Kidd with his fourth career triple double Vs the Sixers with that rebound, and Vince Carter nails a three.

WE CAN'T REBOUND! It gets really old watching the other team pull down every rebound.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Krstic again. 102-81 Nets.

Carter and Kidd take seats.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We can still clinch a spot in the playoffs with a win Vs the Bucks. This game clinches the Atlantic for the Celtics, gives the Nets the 8th spot.. and pretty much eliminates our chances of getting the 6th seed.

I'm not shocked that we lost, but like this? Ugh.

Final.. Nets 104... Sixers 83


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

No worries guys ... you'll still be in the playoffs.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn. What an ugly loss. It's clear to see that Nets brought their A game, and we didn't. Iverson played well. Webber didn't, and the rest of the team needed to step it up another level. Igoudala only took 5 shots. The rest of the team needs to produce more, and we can't play like this if we wanna get far in the play-offs.

We just need to win our next two games and finish this season strong with a blow-out...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What the hell happened?! That boxscore makes me sick. What were our players doing? Why is Iverson the only one that showed up? I hate stupid losses like this. We know we could've beat them and should've beat them, but we just didn't.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On the game.
> "They had a lot of intensity when they came out. They were just on fire and they played at a level that we could not match. They made a lot of match-up problems with Kidd and Carter. It's very difficult, it has been all year. When you have Kidd and Carter on a team it's going to give you difficult match-ups. It's been a gigantic problem, especially in the low post. We could never get that under control. Once it became a 23 point lead we could not cut enough into it to play the type of basketball that we wanted to play. We were ready to play basketball, they just played a spectacular brand of basketball for the first quarter and a half.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*FoxSports.com - Sixers look pathetic in loss to Nets*



> *If this was an important game for the Sixers, it was a highly critical game for the home-standing Nets.
> *
> Since the Sixers close out the regular season against a pair of patty-cake teams at home (Milwaukee and Atlanta), it's hard to imagine that they'd fail to qualify for a spot in the postseason. Even so, it's incumbent upon a playoff-bound team to step up their intensity during the final week of the regular season. The Nets, though, have no leeway whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If you want to know Charley Rosen's take on how we lost the game, here is is. Pretty sad how nobody other than Iverson came to play.

*Full article here:*
Sixers look pathetic against Nets


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Iam so so dissapointed by the effort we put in tonight.

They were just more superior team tonight. We don't bring it day in and day out and we deserved to loss this game.


----------

